# Yet Another MS-8 Review



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

So I picked up an MS-8 at the Ultimate Electronics for a price I couldn't pass up. I installed it yesterday and here's what I think. First, I'll go over the equipment list:
-Factory Mazda 6 radio (with iPod using MS-8 line in)
-JBL MS-8 (powering all channels except subwoofer)
-Directed 1100d
-Boston Acoustics NEO2r tweeters in factory locations (3500 hz and up)
-Boston Acoustics RC61LF in kickpanels mostly off axis (200 to 3500 hz)
-Image Dynamics IDQ-8DVC in factory door locations (80 to 200 hz)
-OZ Audio ME15.2 in 30 hz tuned ported enclosure (20 to 80 hz)

After configuring it to both front seats I am waaaay impressed with this thing. I've heard details in the imaging and staging that I've never heard before. It's rediculously simple to set up and I couldn't be happier. I'll post more about it later but I really think this was a great purchase.

Mark


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Curious, how much did you get it for at UE? If you don't mind...


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought about using a MS-2 with 1/8 plug to RCA adapter as a cheaper and space saving option.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

fish said:


> Curious, how much did you get it for at UE? If you don't mind...


I'm not saying but it was close to half off.

Mark


----------

